# What did you want to be when you grow up...



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, So we found out how long everyone was in their chosen career and what their user name means. How about how you decided to become what our are today and who were your influences?

I for one wanted to be a vetinarian or a truck driver. I kind of fell into dispatching, but i'm glad I did. I love my job, I have had some great training and have made some great friends over the years. There has also been alot of heartache along with it. i.e. young people before their time, mva's, suicides, etc. I was also an E.M.T. for four years, not for me.

I hope to hear from all of you, because I consider you all part of my "friends" circle. Corny I know.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

There are three things I have always wanted to do. The first was to be a truck driver, did that for 11 years. I also wanted to be a Police Officer, which I have been doing for the last six. The third thing is I have always wanted to learn to fly a helicopter. I havent done that.................yet.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I had all kinds of aspirations as a child. To be a police officer, a fireman, a cowboy....but the biggest was to be a soldier, my friends and I played army alot. I was also the neighborhood supplier of wooden toy guns having learned how to use a jig saw way too early  
Im fortunate to have realized my two biggest dreams, Ive been a soldier and I have until recently been building. If I died tomorrow Id be happy with what Ive done in my life.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

mtc said:


> I wanted to be a Meteorologist - specializing in violent storm chasing.
> 
> 
> > I wanted to be a weathergirl, or newscaster. My Malibu Stacy doll had a homemade anchor desk. I still hope to have my own show on Fox News someday, like Nancy Grace but less screechy.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Shoot for the star, N.E.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I always wanted to be a police officer, to the initial dismay of my mother when the dream came to fruition, but she later told anyone who would listen.
I believe cops are born not made but I may have been somewhat influenced by either my favorite uncle or Trident gum. Whenever we went to his house, I always used to go into his room and put on his police cover. He used to laugh and give me a piece of gum, but enough about our visit last week. 
My Dad thinks it's the best. He didn't meet the height requirements by 1/2 inch to become a police officer after serving in Vietnam but refused to sleep on the gym floor overnight like many of his friends because he was too proud. I guess he got spit on enough after he came home. That's part of why I hate hippies.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I wanted to be a fighter pilot when I was a kid. I always loved the F-4 Phantom and wanted to fly in the worst way. Then while driving on a freeway while I lived in California, I got stopped by the CHP piloting a 5 liter Mustang. The patrolman was a good guy, even though I got a ticket for speeding, and sent me to the recruiting division. He told me that if I wanted to drive fast, become a CHP. While I didn't stay in California long enough, I came back to Mass., did my college time, and got on my hometown PD.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHA MTC! Then go outside and try to predict the weather shitfaced post rum drinks? 



mtc said:


> I wanted to be a Meteorologist - specializing in violent storm chasing.
> 
> Instead I learned not to drink Pineapple juice with Rum, and Lowenbrau, in the same night.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I always wanted to be a Veterinarian. I got straight A's and even skipped a grade (5th). I was so driven so my freshman year in high school, i got to spend some time shadowing my local vet. At that point, i decided NOT to become a vet after seeing what was really required. I got HOOKED on the behavioral side of it and haven't looked back. I never knew how to get into doing it full time so i did other jobs like wait tables (loved that) and worked in computers for 10 years (hated that). I did the dog stuff, trained, fostered and rehabilitated in my spare time and than one day it got too much for me to do a full time job and work the behavioral aspect of dogs. I was getting calls from random people via word of mouth to help them. So my weekends and nights were booked.. I decided to quit my full time job and go out on my own with the dog stuff. That was 5 years ago, several certifications and a whole lot of bites and stitches..lol
I wouldn't change a damn thing about what i have become or how i got here. I am truly blessed to be great at what I do and to be extremely fufilled by it.
I am one of the very lucky few to follow a dream and be able to live it to the extent i have.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I have always wanted to be the Supreme Allied Commander of MASSCOPS !!!! Almost there.......


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> I wanted to be a Meteorologist












Allow me to introduce you to meteorologist Dylan Dreyer...:inlove:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Pimp


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I always wanted to be a cop...I reckon it was the steady diet of Thunderbirds, Adam 12, Dragnet, Hawaii 5-O, and Star Trek. You know, being out-and-about, doing different stuff all the time, excitement, fear and loathing. I couldn't be trapped at one place doing repetitive BS for eight hours...I may b1tch about the lemmings, but I wouldn't trade my job for any other.

Unless they queer the Quinn...


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I always wanted to be a fireman because as a young person I was kinda lazy and loved to watch tv.

I actually still think being a chef is really cool. Not at a Denny's mind you. I always admired people who can cook well.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I always wanted to be a soldier, and became one. then, after 6 years I realized how much it sucked, and got out.Then I wanted to be a cop, specifically a State trooper. I took a part time job doing environmental work and being a part time hose dragger and my police dreams got put on hold. I got married, started a family, and at the ripe old age of 35........decided I wanted to be a state trooper again. I know I'm too old now for MSP, I landed a gig at a state college and work part time in my hometown ( Which JAP still better not dare drive through). I do still dream of being a trooper and am actively pursuing it with another MSP, The Maine State Police.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

When I was around 12 years old my parents bought a police scanner for the house. Soon I was the only one listening to it.

It was then that I became the world's youngest whacker.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have wanted to do a few things, Fire fighter, Military, Heating work and Police Officer. I stopped wanting to be a fire fight a while ago I don’t know why. I worked in the heating business after high school I think that was because that is what my dad did. Never went in to the Military and that is one of my biggest regrets. I now work as a police officer and I love it.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Always wanted to be a police officer even though my father is a firefighter(He always grumbled about that). Right now I'm at dispatch working my way up to where I want to be


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Always wanted to be a police officer. My father was a PFL (Patrolman for Life) and grandfather was a Sergeant. My father should have been at least a Sergeant but politics got in the way when he was up for promotion since he locked up a close friend of the Mayor when he was a rookie, he was actually supposed to be fired after that... Then after my mother died he stopped taking the promotional exams. I guess his experiences thereafter including getting jumped by three guys while walking the beat and taking on four guys by himself at a disturbance nearly getting killed both times but only left him out of work for several months afterwards made me hate the world more and added fuel to my desire to get on the job. To this day he still doesn't regret it.

He tried steering me away from the job because of his experiences, but he always said that if I ever decided to not listen to him and get on the job that he would support me. He has stood by his word.

Side note, in elementary school I became fascinated with space while studying astronomy in science class. I am still fascinated with space and every time there are clear skies at night and I look at the stars, I still wish I was an astronaut to escape this world...


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> Sam could you bottle up a bit of your drive and send it to me? I have a smarty pants kid (they don't skip grades anymore, they send them to accelerated programs) who should be acing everything in "regular" school... but certain things he just cannot hold high enough on the list of priorities.
> 
> He'll be a lawyer one day, I'm sure of it, the way he argues about EVERYTHING.


There's no bottling me up. many have tried, all have failed..lol
I am so driven because i created my world around my dreams. Everything I did from the age of 16 became geared towards living my dreams. I haven't skipped a beat or looked back since. I have learned a lot over the years. If i didn't take the jobs waiting tables, i wouldn't really know how to talk to people and put things in a way that gets my point across without making them always cry since I'm such a people person :-s. If i hadn't become a network administrator/telephony administrator/desktop support person, i never would have realize how much people suck and i would still be looking at the world through rose colored glasses..lol
I've had quite a few near misses with my life but everything has shaped me into the strongest person that I know. Cool, collected and rarely lose my temper. That's hard to do considering i'm a chick and a stubborn one.

As far as your son being a lawyer? doG help you..lol
I have only liked ONE lawyer in my life.. The others can $&*%&^& off.. hahahahahaha


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I haven't grown up yet but if I ever do i want to be retired with 80%. :smokin:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

When I was a kid... dad pushed me to be a Doctor like my grandfather. I was never much of a medical guy. Then in my late teens, I taught martial arts, and wanted to open my own school. That morphed into wanting to be a teacher, then juvenile work w/ DYS and the like. Finally, I began doing research, and some career interest inventories to try and figure out life. I realized that LE blended all of the things I was good at: communication, problem solving, crisis intervention, and the occasional forearm strike to the face. 



and guns. 8-O


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I've always dreamed of being indigent and homeless. I'm glad to say our great Commonwealth is helping me to achieve these goals.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Archeologist...but my parents refused to pay for school for that. So I said photography. They said no again. Then I said math or physics teacher...realized I'd rather arrest little kids then teach them. Here I am. Still want to be an archeologist though.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I always wanted to be the gynecologist who got to chose his patients.


You could choose old patients and combine gynecology with archeology? :-k


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I think I told a school counselor I wanted to be Evel Knievel once, but other than that, I wanted to be a Quincy Police Officer since my fifth birthday (long story why).

Little did I know.......


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I think I told a school counselor I wanted to be Evel Knievel once, but other than that, I wanted to be a Quincy Police Officer since my fifth birthday (*long story why*).
> 
> Little did I know.......


Come on, don't tease us....


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I always wanted to be the gynecologist who got to chose his patients.


you do know you would have to stare at 80 year old crotches and deal with nasty stuff. sorry to rain on your little parade..lmao


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I had to think about this as it was so long ago.

I wanted to be a LEO growing up but after my military service
and taking several civil circus tests that were frozen do to 
affirmative hiring in the early 60's thanks to Judge Wysinsky (sp) 
I had to move on to other things to support my family.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *USMCMP5811*
> _I always wanted to be the gynecologist *who got to choose his patients*. _


even those "chosen" patience will have some nasty problems hahahaha


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

resqjyw0 said:


> Come on, don't tease us....


My dad was a junior bank executive at Quincy Savings Bank in Quincy Center, and on my fifth birthday he had to go to the office for something one night. He took my brother and I, and as he was locking the front door on the way out, a QPD cruiser pulled up; my father had approved the mortgage of one of the officers. They took my brother and I for a ride in the cruiser around the block, with the single revolving blue light and wail siren activated, and that did it for me.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sam1974 said:


> even those "chosen" patience will have some nasty problems hahahaha


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Growing up I was always interested in aviation - I wanted to be either a pilot or an astronaut. I was always great with computers and was constantly tinkering with them.

During my childhood that I could not wish upon even my worst enemy, I didn't do very well in school. I also unfortunately listened too much to my mother, who always told me what she thought I should do and would constantly argue with me if I did my own thing.

Lesson learned 10+ years later: Mom is never happy no matter what and still complains about everything. Do your own thing and be happy on your own.

Oh yeah, and she's still upset...but too bad! :-D


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

frank said:


> Growing up I was always interested in aviation - I wanted to be either a pilot or an astronaut. I was always great with computers and was constantly tinkering with them.
> 
> During my childhood that I could not wish upon even my worst enemy, I didn't do very well in school. I also unfortunately listened too much to my mother, who always told me what she thought I should do and would constantly argue with me if I did my own thing.
> 
> ...


I can relate to almost all of that...


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I first wanted to be a fighter pilot, then a cop.



USMCMP5811 said:


> I always wanted to be the gynecologist who got to chose his patients.





Sam1974 said:


> you do know you would have to stare at 80 year old crotches and deal with nasty stuff. sorry to rain on your little parade..lmao


Reminds of a funny story: Went on a cruise years back and there was a nude beach on the island we stopped at. We thought we were going to have a great time: until 80 yr old junk is dragging on the sand by you;
not what I expected.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *USMCMP5811*
> _I always wanted to be the gynecologist *who got to choose his patients*._


Dr. USMCP5811 at your cervix!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I knew my mother was a little off her rocker when she said to me a few years ago that I should wear a helmet when working. Thinking she was talking about bike patrol, I told her that I do - which is when she told me that I needed to get one that would stop bullets because a lot of police officers get shot in the head.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

After the TV show S.W.A.T. came on ABC I wanted to be a Police Officer, but I always wanted to be a Veterinarian because of my love for animals. Then at age 12 I realized that we were poor and lived in the slums so no chance of college. Changed my mind at 16 and wanted to be a Marine. Joined and mission accomplished. Left the Marine Corps due to the horrible pay and put myself through the Municipal Police academy. I hit the pavement and searched for a job after the academy and got hired where I work now. I am very happy and proud of my profession. Semper Fi.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

My father was a boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Some times he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy, the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds, pretty standard really. At the age of 12 I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen, a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking, I suggest you try it, then I grew up took the civil circus exam to become a full time CO.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I had dreams of growing up to be a MassCops Commissioner. 8)



Delta784 said:


> My dad was a junior bank executive at Quincy Savings Bank in Quincy Center, and on my fifth birthday he had to go to the office for something one night. He took my brother and I, and as he was locking the front door on the way out, a QPD cruiser pulled up; my father had approved the mortgage of one of the officers. They took my brother and I for a ride in the cruiser around the block, with the single revolving blue light and wail siren activated, and that did it for me.


 The thought of being a cop was planted in my head when the whole Charbo thing happened right up the road from where I grew up. My mother, who worked early evenings to early mornings further up the South Shore, drove home through the whole thing about an hour after it happened.

She woke me up early that morning and we spent the entire moring glued to the TV waiting for the news that eventually came. I was simply amazed at the outpouring of brother and sister officers over the next few days, and thought to myself, "I want to be a part of that".

My girlfriend (who eventually became my wife) also came from a public service family, which helped encourage me a great deal.


----------

